

Don't buy expensive  NFC Tags - mastar2323
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.widgapp.NFC_ReTAG_FREE

======
dsr_
I love ideas like this which seem completely obvious once you've heard them.
It does move the responsibility for semantics from an external source to an
internal database, but for many real-world applications, that's really not an
issue.

------
orca1
Yeah! Re- using write protected tags ...save money ... makes sense ...

